# Feeding a small red belly.



## -eNvy- (Apr 25, 2004)

-Can 6 nickel sized red bellys eat a 1 inch goldfish? They seem to be ripping thiers tails off. And theve only been in there for 4 hours.I also feed them flakes and i was thinking about beef heart. Can u get that at the store??? I want them to grow as fast as possible!


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

No, they won't be able to catch them. Try bloodworms and raw shrimp, mine grew quick off of that!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

to get them to grow as quickly as possible feed them regualrly 3x's a day. I feed mine catfish, scallops, beefheart, shrimp w/shell, raw chicken, talapia, spectrum pellets, feeder goldfish, ghost shimp. Only leave the food in the tank for a maximum of 15 minutes. Trust me they will eat. To make clean up easier I tie there food to a sting makes for easy clean up. They grow quickly good luck.









My P's Progress

I includled a link to a post I did today so you can see what they should look like.


----------



## -eNvy- (Apr 25, 2004)

Mine were like your during the first week. So can they eat goldfish. WOW yours grew so fast. i hope mine do that 2!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

they really didnt at that size, if you injure the feeder or tie it to a string they will bite it. If you throw some neons in there, the color will excite them and they should go after them.

wait a couple of weeks and before you know it they will be ripping them apart or tie them to a string like this.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

you may want to try feeder guppies or smaller rosey red's,more their size


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to Feeding forum


----------



## Scottish_Piranha_Fan (Apr 12, 2004)

Buy some Neon Tetra's if you can get them cheap enough. I bought seven, and two were gone within 40 minutes. They are pretty fast but your young RBP's will catch them if they are hungry enough. I have 4 Rbp's and there all less than 3 inches in size, and they can catch them, well the biggest anyway. Also it is very entertaining to watch. They hunt as a shoal and chase the Neons straight into a waiting piranha. I've not tried Guppys yet, but they sound like a good idea too though. Good luck.


----------



## Dont.Forget.To.Smile (Feb 3, 2004)

I've fed feeder guppies to my 2.5" RBPs, and they eat them.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah my inch and a half ps have been tearin up some lil goldfish, but they have to be small enough for them..once one gets a hold of one..they all gang bang over threr to see if they can get a piece


----------



## Helperwolf (May 7, 2006)

personly i had fed mine nightcrawlers, or large worms until they seemed big enought for goldfish. funny thing was that for the longest time i had 1 single goldfish in the tank with them and they would kill em, until they were gaining a hefty apetite.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

What I'm surprised at in this thread is that nobody chimed in saying how poor of a food source goldfish are. Thiaminase and parasites-yuck. Try to feed them dead food as in shrimp or whitemeat fish. The sooner you get them eating it the better.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> What I'm surprised at in this thread is that nobody chimed in saying how poor of a food source goldfish are. Thiaminase and parasites-yuck. Try to feed them dead food as in shrimp or whitemeat fish. The sooner you get them eating it the better.


 agreed ^^







try not to feed them feeders at that age because it might be alot harder to get them to accept dead food when they are older, try brine shimp, and bloodworms at that size, also you can try raw shrimp cut into small tiny peices...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

spinalremains said:


> What I'm surprised at in this thread is that nobody chimed in saying how poor of a food source goldfish are. Thiaminase and parasites-yuck. Try to feed them dead food as in shrimp or whitemeat fish. The sooner you get them eating it the better.


X2


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea mine are are 1.5 to 2 inch and they are tearing up the baby gold fish it is awsome they cahse them around and then they catch them and it is over quick


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm surprised that nobody realized this thread was from April 25, 2004! That's almost a full 3 years ago.:laugh:

_*Topic Closed*_


----------

